

Introductory course on Unix sysadminning (includes notes, slides, homework, and labs) - nickb
http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/sysadmin-class/2008-spring/

======
charlesju
I don't know if this is a good thing but on the 2nd slide of the first lecture
it says the grading is P/NP (pass and no pass), for a minute I was trying to
figure out why algorithmic complexity has anything to do with grading.

~~~
apexauk
the same thing occurred to me after reading the first half of your comment..

------
donw
One of the most important things about being an admin (that being my nominal
career) is the human factor, and this is addressed in only a couple of books.

As a sysadmin, you are responsible for keeping the show going for a big pile
of people, and so you need to make sure that you are _visible_ to those
people; that you are more than just a name tagged to an email regarding an
outage.

I made it a habit of introducing myself to new users, and of taking a few
minutes every day to walk around in a different area of the company, just to
see how things were going. On a couple of occasions, this helped me identify a
problem _before_ it got big enough to tip off the monitoring software.

------
fgimenez
In an interesting side note, this class is taught by the Berkeley open
computing facility (OCF) that Hans Reiser co-founded.

